# True Value Coupon $5 off 25



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

I don't know if you have a true Value home improvement store near you but they have a $5 off any $25 purchase good through December 7th. I'll check and see what they have in terms of halloween decorations when I can get around to it. 

Heres the link: 
True Value: Paint, Gardening, and Home Improvement Tips from True Value Hardware Stores then click on "contests and coupons".


----------

